# What a sight! Weeks Auction yard



## Steverino (Dec 14, 2017)

Wow, 1000 miles round trip. Left Holly Springs, NC at 7pm Wed, landed at Weeks in GA Thurs am about 5am, slept a few till they opened and picked up some mowers I had bid on. I went for a JD 220E and decided to bid on some other mowers also. Eight in total. Two more JD 220a with groomers, two Toro 800, two Toro 1600, and one Jacobson.
I was glad to get back home, Thurs night about 7pm, with them. I rented a open 6x12 trailer fromu Uhaul and that worked out perfect. I towed it with my near 20yr old Dodge Ram 2500 Diesel.
After some shut eye, I removed and cleaned the carb and gas tank (and fuel filter which is under the tank). Cranked on first pull and runs smoothly at low to mid throttle, but I think some jets might be still dirty in the carb because at top speed it stumbles and surges a bit.
Everything works on the 220e and I cut my dormant Bermuda with it after raising it up some amount, about what I was cutting with my true cut. Probably about a half an inch or so, maybe less. I need to make a HOC tool before the growing season.

Next I plan to go through the other mowers and see what's what when I get some more time. Yep I was totally stoked the whole drive down and back...


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Congrats on the large haul of GM's!!! What are your plans with the rest of them?


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Any 220s gonna be for sale to SC?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

+1, congrats! And welcome to TLF! :thumbup:


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Where do people find info on these auctions? When's the next one?


----------



## Steverino (Dec 14, 2017)

Thanks for the welcome here folks. I had been on best lawn for years. I learned so much from you folks there, thanks.
I had been wanting to participate in the Weeks Auction for the last couple of years but I was only now able to get in on it through the Proxibid website. I think the turf auction at Weeks has been an annual event occurring in December. I had been hoping to make it happen this year and everything worked out.
I will be selling some of what I bought as I go through it all. I really was just hoping to get a couple for myself but with the effort and travel expenses, I thought I would get what I could to fill a trailer.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

Congrats on the purchases! My JD 220B runs like the engine you described. Perfect from idle to mid throttle but starts breaking up at higher RPMS. I've never looked into it as mowing at half throttle is a brisk pace. I probably mow more at 1/4-1/3 throtttle.


----------



## Steverino (Dec 14, 2017)

J_Nick: Thanks and that's exactly what I found about mowing pace when I cut today. And practicing those turns, while watching the axles to not cut a tire or take out the neighboring fence. Maybe it'll work it self out as I run it with good gas and a little Seafoam it as well.


----------

